# opinion needed about health insurance!



## expat4rmbengaluru (Jun 13, 2012)

@ALL
well i feel good already being here! but i need ur opinion about a clause in our newly received health insurance card which reads (PRE APPROVAL REQUIRED FOR ALL OUT PATIENT SERVICES) YES! we too are shocked to see it, as it was not mentioned earlier by the staff who co-ordinated with us for this personal family insurance i bought from a very reputed insurance company in dubai, 

i want to know if this things good or should i opt to cancel this insurance and go in for some other insurance company! the reason we strongly opted for this company was as they had mentioned direct billing (no claimng for 9 months as in other insur companies) and now they have this clause! 

so pls do suggest andd do give feedback about this issue!

WBR
expat4rmbengaluru


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

expat4rmbengaluru said:


> @ALL
> well i feel good already being here! but i need ur opinion about a clause in our newly received health insurance card which reads (PRE APPROVAL REQUIRED FOR ALL OUT PATIENT SERVICES) YES! we too are shocked to see it, as it was not mentioned earlier by the staff who co-ordinated with us for this personal family insurance i bought from a very reputed insurance company in dubai,
> 
> i want to know if this things good or should i opt to cancel this insurance and go in for some other insurance company! the reason we strongly opted for this company was as they had mentioned direct billing (no claimng for 9 months as in other insur companies) and now they have this clause!
> ...



It's a fairly standard clause if you want direct billing. The company is a business after all and needs to establish what they will be paying for and that it is covered. In most cases you should get a decision over the phone.


----------



## Thinkinghat (Jul 9, 2012)

Personally, if I get any other direct billing insurance even with a higher premium and without the pre-approval clause, I would opt out of this one.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you opt out, will you get an allowance to cover your expenses to buy your own plan for you and your family? If not, it's probably going to be quite expensive and even if you are able to get the equivalent to what the company pays as an allowance, you won't be able to purchase a policy for the same price as your company will have greater purchasing power to buy your cover cheaper. Also, does the company's cover include medical history disregarded? If so, it would cost you more to be able to include that in your cover (if at all). Last, but not least, I doubt you could buy your own policy that would be anything other than pay and claim. If it is possible, I think it would be very expensive.


----------

